# Looking for tv bracket with removable clip for tv



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Tried to get it all into the title, but not sure I did! Here's the longer version:

Our tv is on a triple arm bracket on the side of a top locker so it can be watched from the over cab bed, or the dinette.

Trouble is, when watching it from the dinette we get horribly stiff necks, as it's too high. 

Now the bracket itself is quite nifty, as you can simply lift the tv off the end, as the VESA plate is in two parts allowing this.

So -- what I'd like to do is fix another, identical bracket to the underside of the locker over the side seat so we can simply move the tv from one bracket to the other - simples!

But can I find one? Can I 'eck as like!

If I have to buy two new brackets that wouldn't be so bad I suppose, but the only ones I have seen have the whole arm removable from the wall mount, not the tv end.

Hope that makes sense. Anyone any ideas? 

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont think there is an arm that does what you want.

The usual method is two brackets and a slide on/off Vesa plate on the back of the TV.

I have a small 230V TV that I use in the MH AND the house. 2 x wall brackets and two slide on/off plates One part of one plate is not used as you only need one (male) plate on the back of the TV but a female plate on EACH bracket.

Dont forget to fit the plate on the arms so that the TV is upright on each bracket.

I bought 2 brackets for about a tenner of ebay and two slide on/off plates for about the same (each) off Ebay !!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Like you we found the height of the fitted tv bracket in the Hymer too great for comfortable watching for more than a short period.

Bought a device from Snelly which allow you to clip/unclip the tv as required, attached it to a permanent bracket elsewhere in the motorhome and it works perfectly.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

is this what you want ?

http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store...ick-release-vesa-lcd-tv-bracket/prod_152.html

joe


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Dont think there is an arm that does what you want.
> 
> The usual method is two brackets and a slide on/off Vesa plate on the back of the TV.
> 
> ...


I do have a slide on/off vesa plate on the back of the telly, but it fixes onto the female plate on the end of the bracket arm, not close to the wall, as the ones I've seen so far, do. The plate is plastic and clicks in place. You release it by pressing the clip.

Do you mean this sort of thing?

Steve


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

joedenise said:


> is this what you want ?
> 
> http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store...ick-release-vesa-lcd-tv-bracket/prod_152.html
> 
> joe


Bingo!

That's the jobby!

Now for a bracket that stows neatly under the locker when not in use...

Steve


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.tesco.com/direct/technology-gaming/tv-brackets/cat3375484.cat

We got ours from there.

Greenie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Steve

The snellyvision bracket is exactly what I have 2 of, I have the three section bracket like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VESA-50-7...n_TV_Wall_Mounts_Brackets&hash=item2c5c319c82

1 part of Snelly vision plate fixes to the arm, the other to the back of the TV, job done !!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Steve
> 
> The snellyvision bracket is exactly what I have 2 of, I have the three section bracket like this
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what I planned, but was hoping to stow the under locker bracket neatly away up against the underside of the locker when not in use.

So the next problem I have is there is a fairly deep pelmet at the lower edge of the locker that I think precludes me from using one of these

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Each joint on mine has an alan screw in it so its possible to tighten it so the joint is rigid, that would do the job for you, just slacken the screws off a tad when you want to drop the bracket, simples !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Each joint on mine has an alan screw in it so its possible to tighten it so the joint is rigid, that would do the job for you, just slacken the screws off a tad when you want to drop the bracket, simples !!!!!!!!!!


Hmmmm, now I see that would work, but isn't it a bit of a faff every time you want to move the telly? Without wanting to sound too picky, I was hoping for a quick on-and-off solution.

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The Snellyvision removable bracket allows you to remove the TV from the bracket in a couple of seconds!! Then fold the bracket and tweak the alan screw, another 5 seconds!!! How often will you actually be moving the TV??

The flip down bracket does look rather neat though !!!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, agreed the Snellyvision removable bracket is great. But I'm guessing we'll want to put the telly back up out of the way after watching it in its lower position, so I'm still not sure. And keeping the all-important alan key safely in one place is another problem!

Another (maybe not so) daft idea we've had is to mount the tv on a standard wall mount and hang a picture over it when not watching tv!

Steve


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Right then, have found this one, and taken a punt on it, after measuring up.

I'm going to bolt to the underside of the locker - with any luck I'll be able to clip the screen on and when the arm swings down the top of the telly will still be lower than the pelmet of the locker!

If not, then I guess the only thing for it is a fill-in bit of wood to drop the bracket a bit lower.

Here's hoping...

Steve


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

joedenise said:


> is this what you want ?
> 
> http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store...ick-release-vesa-lcd-tv-bracket/prod_152.html
> 
> joe


Thanks joedenise this is exactly what I've been looking for. Do you know if it come with screws to attach both halves?


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

just ordered a bracket from snellyvision. I think it's probably solved my dilemma of how not to wear out the threads on the back of the tv moving the tv in/out of the MH. Thanks to all for suggestions 

ps sorry BritStops for hijacking your thread


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks to snellyvision. Ordered yesterday and delivered this morning

Quality Service


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

to late but yes they do

joe


----------

